
Eve, the successor of light table - Garbage
http://incidentalcomplexity.com/2014/10/16/retrospective/
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=eve+light+table#!/story/forever/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=eve+light+table#!/story/forever/0/eve%20light%20table)

